# Alligator swims with fake tail



## jasonw (Jan 31, 2011)

ALLIGATOR SWIMS WITH FAKE TAIL


----------



## margarate (Jul 25, 2013)

*alligator*

helllllllloooo
An alligator is a crocodilian in the genus Alligator of the family Alligatoridae.
it has 2 species
1)American alligator
2)Chinese alligator
..........
classified website


----------

